# continued photo uploading problems



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I load pics from the computer......it's easier.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A "too large" error suggests that you are trying to upload the image itself to the Beesource server. But if you have the photo already at Photobucket then instead just link the photo from Photobucket without uploading it to Beesource.

To do that look for the links that Photobucket provides for every image on the right side of the Photobucket page. For instance, this Photobucket image of a frame jig ... 



... is shown here by copying the 'IMG' code that Photobucket offered. Here is what the 'IMG' code looks like for the image above:


[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/RaderSidetrack/media/d596bbf2-6537-4a76-82d6-01077137dc26_zpsagl33ylo.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1240.photobucket.com/albums/gg493/RaderSidetrack/d596bbf2-6537-4a76-82d6-01077137dc26_zpsagl33ylo.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


You don't need to use _any _Beesource tools/icons to link images from Photobucket. Simply pasting in the code that they offer into your Beesource post will display the image, as I did above. Don't worry about the apparent complexity of that code - just copy what Photobucket offers and paste it in your post.


(Note that you will only see the code shown above _before _you post your message. The code is visible when composing your post, but will actually display your image once you click the "Post" button. If you want to see what it looks like _before _posting, click "Go Advanced" and then "Preview".)

.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Thanks. I'm mainly looking to upload to an album from a website. I guess I'm done no something wrong but I get frustrated and give up. I've done exactly as described and still gotten errors.


----------

